# Tesla Wye 85W



## shaun2707 (11/3/18)

Hi there Guys,

Just wanted to find out if any one has stock or planning to get stock of the Tesla Wye 85W mod?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Hi there Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to find out if any one has stock or planning to get stock of the Tesla Wye 85W mod?
> 
> ...


That is quite a decent looking mod 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Hi there Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to find out if any one has stock or planning to get stock of the Tesla Wye 85W mod?
> 
> ...


Not really want to promote them, I think they full of shht but try vape africa. They stock tesla. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (12/3/18)

I picked up one this weekend from motion vape


----------

